# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  suno aisa nahi karte,safar tanhaa nahi karte

## raiazlan

suno aisa nahi karte,safar tanhaa nahi karte 
jinhe shaffaf rakhna ho use maila nahi karte 

teri aankhin ijazat dain to hum kaya nahi karte 
bohat ujre hoye ghar par bohat socha nahi karte 

safar jis ka muqadar ho use roka nahi karte 
jo mil k kho jaye use ruswa nahi karte 

chalo tum raaz ho apna tumhe afshaa nahi karte 
yeh par kase hain kahin saaya nahi karte 

kabhi hasne se darta ho kabhi roya nahi karta 
jo dhun ho kar guzarne ki to phir socha nahi karte 

teri aankhon ko parhte hian tujhe dekha nahi karte 
sehar se poch lo muhsin k hum soya nahi karte __._,_.___

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Nice one dear Azlan. I just like it.

----------

